# Wheel size



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

I am having disc brakes installed on all four wheels of my 1967 GTO. I may have to go to a larger sized wheel to accomodate the disc brakes. Two questions:
- Has anyone seen reproduction Rally One wheels in a wheel size larger than 15 inches?
- What is the largest sized wheel you can install without major modifications?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I have only seen 15" Rally I's in the aftermarket. If you stay with 11" rotors, the 15's should clear. I think it's the bigger 12-13" like Wilwood that force you to go to a bigger wheel. I would think 4 wheel disc with 11" rotors would be a HUGE increase in brake force and more than enough to make you happy.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

i believe the 15 are the biggest size it is out,but i could be wrong.i know they make the 17 inch rally 2s


----------



## Face (Dec 22, 2008)

Ooh 17 rally I's would be awesome! I'm also looking for some wheels when I go to big brakes up front. If you find any let us know.


----------



## Face (Dec 22, 2008)

Does anyone know if BMW wheels will fit? They use the metric 5x120 and ours is 5x4.75. Pretty close right? Anyone willing to try it out?


----------

